# Conroe bulkhead bite 4-21-15



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I got off of work this morning and loaded up the boat and headed to Conroe. My main goal was to catch some catfish. i got there later than I wanted to but had to get gas, ice, take a pee break on the way there and the hour and a half drive I just wasn't prepared. I have not been cat fishing on Conroe in about four years or so and after looking at some spots on google earth last night, well things have changed. The wind started blowing pretty good as I was leaving out of April Plaze so I didn't want to make a long run. I stopped at the first good bulkhead I seen. It didn't take long to get the first bite and it never stopped. I had a limit in just under two hours. I never had to move and stayed in one spot. I literally caught all my fish within a 20' section of the bulkhead with only one throw back and that was on my 25th fish. 
I did learn a couple of things on this trip. The closer you got to the bulkhead the better. All fish was caught within a foot of the bulkhead. If it got much futher than that no luck. Also I learned if you missed four fish in a row change hooks. Had to do that twice. It was a great day on the lake and the weather was great. The wind did get bad but the stake out sticks did fine holding the boat. 







Thanks for ready my long post.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

This is the tree I was fishing next too


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Great report wtg.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice catch man! I plan on hitting them up this weekend.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

What time did the bite shut down?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

SwampRat said:


> What time did the bite shut down?


Never did, I left them biting


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome (Jan 20, 2014)

*Bulkhead bite*

Nice...what bait?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Cj's punch bait.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice catch might give it a shot next w/e


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

For all who wait for the shad spawn now is the time to strike. look for rough water on the bulkheads. I will be camped at cagle campground . I like it when those catfish go airborne. Good times ahead.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Went out of Cagle yesterday, caught 21 Blues, and 1 Channel. Biggest was 15 lbs. Liver was the only bait I used.


----------



## HTWN77 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Canoe*

where are there bulk heads near cagle? I was thinking of taking the kid out on our canoe but not sure where a good place to go. Any suggestions or ideas from anyone here?


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

HTWN77 said:


> where are there bulk heads near cagle? I was thinking of taking the kid out on our canoe but not sure where a good place to go. Any suggestions or ideas from anyone here?


I think a great place would be to put in at stowaway and fish the bulkheads in that entire protected area. It is really large just don't forget your pfd's!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

